# How many times can you harvest a single plant?



## snappy (Apr 7, 2009)

Can you please answer a long age question for me...

how many times can you pick the flowers off a single plant?

can I keep on picking from the same plant to my hearts content? 

are there harvesting seasons when I can expect a new harvest from the same plant?

is it just one harvest from one plant and start all over with a new plant and wait AGAIN?

I have a 3 week old Hindu Kush that I am growing indoors, can't wait to see what develops.


----------



## Kro0ks (Apr 7, 2009)

1 harvest pair plant

i wish i could keep harvesting on 1 plant lol


----------



## Anonononymous (Apr 7, 2009)

Kro0ks said:


> 1 harvest pair plant
> 
> i wish i could keep harvesting on 1 plant lol


 
You can harvest more than once on a plant, look up re-vegging. You cut off all the buds and leave most of the leaves on when it's at the end of flowering, then put the light cycle back to 18/6.
To answer the O.P. - I'm not sure but I've heard you can trim the rootball, change the soil and the light cycle back to 18/6 and a harvest can be done again, I don't see why it can't be done infinitely if the plant has enough nutrients, water and light.


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 7, 2009)

Regenerating is the word. harvest your buds and leave most of your leaf,like anon said only you'd prolly b better off to stick her under 24hrs or light for the first go round ta get some good growth. other than that you can regen FORSURE


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 7, 2009)

i think most people will say to reveg it for some amount of time at least before you flower it again .



lol in the city where im from a guy got caught up wit plants and in the newspaper the police said something about how he had a sophisticated set up with lights that could produce buds again and again from the same plants year round lol i was like wtf funny ass cops no one really does that


----------



## snappy (Apr 7, 2009)

GreenBully said:


> Regenerating is the word. harvest your buds and leave most of your leaf,like anon said only you'd prolly b better off to stick her under 24hrs or light for the first go round ta get some good growth. other than that you can regen FORSURE


 
So I guess it's 2 to 1 on Regenerating so far... 

I am encouraged to know that the possibility is there . thanks GB, Anon and Kr.

let's stand by and see what majority rules...


----------



## Bud Frosty (Apr 7, 2009)

*You can harvest at least twice if you follow a few rules:*

*1) Prune for a bushy plant (a hardy,bushy plant is a must! I like to top above the 4th node and do a selective cutting of fan leaves to promote growth of the 8 remaining shutes)*

*2) Don't trim during flowering (unless you're topping again, you're going to want the extra foliage later)*

*3) Continue to feed nitrogen through flowering (you have to have a healthy enough plant at the end to regenerate, just a weak solution towards the end)*

*4) Harvest early (you don't want the plant to fully mature, pick all your good bud about 2 wks early leaving the little fart buds and any new growth in the middle of the plant)*

*5) Reveg on 24/0 cycle (give it a good dose of nitrogen at this point also. It will continue to want to make bud for a coupla weeks before it starts to veg noticeably again)*

*It's a good way to find mother plants also. I had a plant 2 years or so ago that I harvested, reveged, cloned, reflowered with those clones, reveged, cloned again, and flowered again with that batch of clones. If I wasn't so busy with work and quit growing for awhile, I could have kept it goin.*

*Give it a try sometime if you have a plant you'd like to save.*


----------



## snappy (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks BF I'll keep these rules in mind, this is the part where I show how inexperienced I am, can you answer me the following ( I really Don't know)


you mentioned the 4th Node...what's a Node? how many should I have now? how many should I expect?
how do you and how can I feed Nitrogen to my plant
thanks again,


----------



## GrassMaster (Apr 7, 2009)

snappy said:


> thanks bf i'll keep these rules in mind, this is the part where i show how inexperienced i am, can you answer me the following ( i really don't know)
> 
> 
> you mentioned the 4th node...what's a node? How many should i have now? How many should i expect?
> ...


 

a node is where the the leaf connects to the stem but dont count the little leaves at the very bottom


----------



## Delusional (Apr 7, 2009)

is this guy serious?

lol


read this: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/937-how-grow-marijuana.html

dont post again until you've read it all....... Cannabis is not something you pick from, like picking berries...... you grow it, it matures, you harvest, then you start again. picking from the plant just means you're ruining it, you're harvesting buds which have not yet matured and you're just mangling your plant. Some people harvest and then move the barren mother back to a different light cycle to "regenerate" but this is not what you're talking about. You're obviously asking if you can just grow a plant and pick buds from it at will. No, you cannot. Also, the buds you pick need weeks to dry and cure properly, you're basically wasting it all. /facepalm


----------



## olosto (Apr 7, 2009)

Delusional said:


> is this guy serious?
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


 
Man, wtf is your problem? this is the 2nd or 3rd post in a row I have read where you have come in with your false air of superiority, and rip on someone. If you do not have a positive comment LEAVE. No one wants to hear your crap attitude posts. 

Back on topic!

I don't hear alot about re-vegging a plant and a wild guess with my limited knowledge is that there could be a good chance of it turning hermie. It might be safer just to take clones. Easier too? Good luck with your baby!


----------



## Anonononymous (Apr 8, 2009)

Delusional said:


> is this guy serious?
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


 
We meant picking the buds off the plant when they are mature, we never said anything about picking them off willy nilly.

'Some people harvest and then move the barren mother back to a different light cycle to "regenerate" but this is not what you're talking about.' - wrong - this is exactly what we were talking about. 

'You're obviously asking if you can just grow a plant and pick buds from it at will.' - Nah. Read the whole thread.

'Also, the buds you pick need weeks to dry and cure properly, you're basically wasting it all.' - Where did anyone mention anything about smoking it when it's freshly picked? Drying and curing goes without saying.

'/facepalm' - Exactly.

Peace


----------



## Anonononymous (Apr 8, 2009)

Delusional said:


> is this guy serious?
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


 
And who are you to tell people whether to post? A mod? Nah. You're so critical, at least make it constructive criticism otherwise it contributes nothing to the discussion. 
We're meant to be helping each other out. 

Peace


----------



## Bud Frosty (Apr 8, 2009)

snappy said:


> Thanks BF I'll keep these rules in mind, this is the part where I show how inexperienced I am, can you answer me the following ( I really Don't know)
> 
> 
> you mentioned the 4th Node...what's a Node? how many should I have now? how many should I expect?
> ...


*The nodes are where the leaves meet the stem and the new shutes emerge.Like Grassmaster says, disregard the first round leaves on the stem. As far as the nitrogen, just use a good 20-20-20 fertilizer with equal amounts of nitrogen for growth and phosphorous for blooming.*

*And hey, it is so much fun to experiment! So don't let some ASSBAG who probably didn't get to breastfeed from his mother and got stuck suckin on the old man instead discourage you from expanding your horizons and finding out for yourself what these wonderful plants can or can't do. The best thing I like about this forum are the great people here who like to have a good time, try new things, and enjoy a hobby that keeps you grounded to Mother Earth.*


----------



## Delusional (Apr 8, 2009)

I was not talking to you nor do I care what you think about my response. I was speaking to the original poster. He was asking if he could "pick from the same plant to his own hearts content". I answered. Don't like it? Don't read it. The ignore feature works well, try using it instead of hijacking someones thread to cry about another poster. Private messaging system works too last time I checked. 

And yes, there is nothing wrong with experimenting and helping each other out. It's what makes it fun. Enjoy your first grow. And check out that guide I linked. Tons of information to be found. 

Toodles


----------



## skunkman155 (Apr 8, 2009)

snappy said:


> So I guess it's 2 to 1 on Regenerating so far...
> 
> I am encouraged to know that the possibility is there . thanks GB, Anon and Kr.
> 
> let's stand by and see what majority rules...


il make it 2-2.each plant has a threshold of bud tht it will produce and tht is strain dependant.always start from the beginning wen u grow again.you get much better results.


----------



## Knally (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm experimenting with 2 Blueberry that I have left in flower after harvesting only the top colas. Got one oz. dry from those, but the canopy wasn't fully mature yet so I left the rest of the plant and restarted flower nutes. I flushed before taking the colas.

It's been 2 weeks since I took the tops and the girls have continued to bud and bulk up. I plan on flushing again and taking the upper canopy. Then re-flower again until I can get the most yield from the whole plant.

I know that this was off track from the post, but Once I harvest all that I can this way, I may be interested in re-vegging.

Marijuana fruits are just like those of any other fruiting plant or tree, not all of the fruit is ripe at the same time. Either pick it as it ripens or pick some overripe, some underripe and some just right. Most growers don't have enough patience to let the plant mature fully and mature entirely.

Go Green...Grow!


----------



## skunkman155 (Apr 8, 2009)

Bud Frosty said:


> *The nodes are where the leaves meet the stem and the new shutes emerge.Like Grassmaster says, disregard the first round leaves on the stem. As far as the nitrogen, just use a good 20-20-20 fertilizer with equal amounts of nitrogen for growth and phosphorous for blooming.*
> 
> *And hey, it is so much fun to experiment! So don't let some ASSBAG who probably didn't get to breastfeed from his mother and got stuck suckin on the old man instead discourage you from expanding your horizons and finding out for yourself what these wonderful plants can or can't do. The best thing I like about this forum are the great people here who like to have a good time, try new things, and enjoy a hobby that keeps you grounded to Mother Earth.*


i agree,its good too experiment but devastating wen it doesnt work and wrecks ur grow lol


----------



## Bud Frosty (Apr 8, 2009)

skunkman155 said:


> i agree,its good too experiment but devastating wen it doesnt work and wrecks ur grow lol


*Try not to experiment with your whole grow. Stick with what you know for the plants you're counting on.*


----------



## snappy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your very pasionate responses. and for all the constructive guidance. 

I do not apologise for my ignorance as I know even all you experienced growers asked the same questions sometime.

Thanks Delus' for the link I will put it to good use to answer your question I was Very Serious

I am Very very New to Growing even though I am VERY EXPERIENCED at Smoking he-he!! I'm just tired of trowing my Money away. I have a lot of Book Knowledge about Cannabis as far as history and such but as you can see even all the books I read didn't teach me what I Node was... 

and I've only heard about picking and drying the buds and since I am also tired of all the hear-say I decided to do it my self I just want to do it the right way.

and since ALL of you seem to enjoy this so much I only regret not doing this sooner.

Keep on Toking!


----------



## tobaccobill (May 1, 2009)

how long to re veg after harvest


----------



## tobaccobill (May 1, 2009)

tobaccobill said:


> how long to re veg after harvest


as i have good plants


----------



## Bud Frosty (May 1, 2009)

*It depends on the health of the plant after you cut the bud shutes. If you have lots of small growth left on the bottom of the plant, you could be cutting good new growth clones in 4 wks or, putting it back in the flower room at that point.*
*If the plant isn't healthy at harvest, it can still be done. But, it'll take alot longer to get good shutes for clones or another harvest.*


----------



## smppro (May 1, 2009)

snappy said:


> Thank you all for your very pasionate responses. and for all the constructive guidance.
> 
> I do not apologise for my ignorance as I know even all you experienced growers asked the same questions sometime.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, dont apologize because some dick tell syou not you post anymore, some people feel tough on the web. You do need to do some research so you know the basic about growing. Here the best link you will get, this is the ROLLITUP GROW FAQ
https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq


----------



## smppro (May 1, 2009)

Delusional said:


> I was not talking to you nor do I care what you think about my response. I was speaking to the original poster. He was asking if he could "pick from the same plant to his own hearts content". I answered. Don't like it? Don't read it. The ignore feature works well, try using it instead of hijacking someones thread to cry about another poster. Private messaging system works too last time I checked.
> 
> And yes, there is nothing wrong with experimenting and helping each other out. It's what makes it fun. Enjoy your first grow. And check out that guide I linked. Tons of information to be found.
> 
> Toodles


You can pick till your heart is content from the buds that are there, but your right its not going to start producing new buds until it is revegged and reflowered.


----------



## Prefontaine (Jul 6, 2011)

Delusional said:


> is this guy serious?
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


OK, SO SAY FOR INSTANCE YOU HAVE AN ANNUAL PLANT growing in area that never really has more than say a 20-30 average temp change year round, like say the tropics of thailand, will that plant naturally completely die out every year? I dont know about you people but you dont see dead grassfields in thailand, not like the midwest. so I totally think that Nature she might last season to season.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jul 30, 2011)

i am reharvesting a plant right now. they can regenerate from almost nothing and veg back to a even bigger better plant and be reharvested. i m not sure how many times - this will be my second time with this plant. i will try for a 3rd, I don't see why it wouldn't work. if you click the link in my signature, you can see the reveg on the last page. i show before and after. I didn't properly clip her for reharvesting and she was still able to regenerate from one small popcorn bud on a node. Just goes to show the resiliance of a cannabis plant.


----------



## Unnk (Jul 30, 2011)

Harvesting from the same plant over and over.... 

MONEY TREE!


----------



## Rachs28 (Jul 30, 2011)

I guess my question would be, why doesn't everyone take a couple clones from their plants before they put them into flower? Then those can veg while your first one flowers and by the time your first plant is ready to harvest, your clones will be nice size and ready to give some clones before going into flower. Saves a couple months of time trying to get a flowering plant back into veg mode.


----------



## MRGreenThum (Jul 30, 2011)

Delusional said:


> is this guy serious?
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


Dude are you serious.... its ass holes like you that make this growing community a pain. seriously he addmited that he was new at this and is asking questions. nobody starts out a genius you gotta start at the begining, trial and error and make sure to ask questions and take notes. Lighten up nobody likes a asshole.


----------



## El Superbeasto (Jul 30, 2011)

Are you the site police? 

Who are you to tell someone "dont post again until you've read it all" ?

There is no such thing as a stupid question. If there are no stupid questions, then what kind of questions do stupid people ask? Do they get smart just in time to ask questions?



Delusional said:


> is this guy serious?
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


----------



## probo24 (Jul 30, 2011)

Rachs28 said:


> I guess my question would be, why doesn't everyone take a couple clones from their plants before they put them into flower? Then those can veg while your first one flowers and by the time your first plant is ready to harvest, your clones will be nice size and ready to give some clones before going into flower. Saves a couple months of time trying to get a flowering plant back into veg mode.


You've just described how a lot of people grow, perpetually.
While you are correct, that is a method of growing, keep in mind,
the question was specific to multiple reharvesting of plants therefore
you'd have to think the person posting the question wasn't interested
in a grow method, only how much weight in total a plant could put out
during its total, extended lifespan.
I personally wouldn't reharvest due to the time and space it would take, and instead would (and do)
grow how you suggested, that is perpetually. I do harvest plant tops first, then one to two
weeks later harvest the plant bottoms. I just don't reveg/reharvest.
None the less, it's a fair and perfectly valid question by the original poster.


----------



## Adriaan (Aug 12, 2013)

Rachs28 said:


> I guess my question would be, why doesn't everyone take a couple clones from their plants before they put them into flower? Then those can veg while your first one flowers and by the time your first plant is ready to harvest, your clones will be nice size and ready to give some clones before going into flower. Saves a couple months of time trying to get a flowering plant back into veg mode.


I came upon this thread because I am busy with my first grow and it has not been very successful - only got 3 different strains going. Now I don't want to start from seeds again but I also read that clones lose a little of their potency each time you clone from another clone from another clone etc. So I want to keep my original plant as a mother for cloning, so I always clone from the original, but I also want to have a harvest as soon as possible. So I plan on cloning a week before going into flowering, then flower and harvest from her, then go back to vegging her and keeping her as a mother for future clones... But if I can flower her again and again perhaps I will keep doing that anyway along with the cloning.


----------



## mrCRC420 (Aug 13, 2013)

The amount of time and energy it would take for your mother to reveg after harvesting and then flower again makes it not worth it - just grow a mother; take clones; pick a new mother; flower the old mother; repeat - much much much easier and better yields. I don't believe there is is any NOTICEABLE potency decrease through generations. GL


----------



## himm1980 (Nov 22, 2013)

why u being a dick bro . people need knowledge on a daily basis in order to continue to learn]\


----------



## aintgottabhwd (Aug 22, 2015)

To awaken a dead thread.....I am currently on my 4th re harvest. It only takes 3 weeks to regenerate them And I flower them all over again. The bases of the plants look gnarly but it works. I started this because I don't have any place for a mother room. So just chop the main colas and I leave a little larf to regenerate. I have left nothing but a tiny leaf and a single node and they have regenerated. Also I've noticed the flower time is a week or two shorter than the original harvest.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Sep 6, 2015)

medicalmaryjane said:


> i am reharvesting a plant right now. they can regenerate from almost nothing and veg back to a even bigger better plant and be reharvested. i m not sure how many times - this will be my second time with this plant. i will try for a 3rd, I don't see why it wouldn't work. if you click the link in my signature, you can see the reveg on the last page. i show before and after. I didn't properly clip her for reharvesting and she was still able to regenerate from one small popcorn bud on a node. Just goes to show the resiliance of a cannabis plant.





medicalmaryjane said:


> i am reharvesting a plant right now. they can regenerate from almost nothing and veg back to a even bigger better plant and be reharvested. i m not sure how many times - this will be my second time with this plant. i will try for a 3rd, I don't see why it wouldn't work. if you click the link in my signature, you can see the reveg on the last page. i show before and after. I didn't properly clip her for reharvesting and she was still able to regenerate from one small popcorn bud on a node. Just goes to show the resiliance of a cannabis plant.


I agree with you this my second harvest off the same plant but this harvest is fuller and better looking but im confused that it just start flowering back without me doing nothing but watering it .is this possible


----------



## Lawrence D Weisgal (Aug 1, 2018)

snappy said:


> Can you please answer a long age question for me...
> 
> how many times can you pick the flowers off a single plant?
> 
> ...



Last year I harvested about 12-14 oz from one plant over a 5 month period. I budded her til they were huge and smelly. Clipped every decent bud and left 80% of the leaves. I went back to the 24-hour light cycle for approximately one month and she filled up again. Back to the 11 + 1/2 - 12 and a half hour cycle. One month and a half later she was Heavy with buds so I clipped them all off again. Everybody said I was crazy.
I imagine I could have kept this up forever lol. But I put it away vacuum sealed after curing and every once in a while I pull some out and everybody loves it. I'm getting ready to do the same thing. Oh by the way ... Big Buddha Cheese


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Aug 1, 2018)

Kro0ks said:


> 1 harvest pair plant
> 
> i wish i could keep harvesting on 1 plant lol


Well, not true. 

Monstercrop, one plant two to 3 to 4 maybe 5 harvests? 

This plant is on her third round of being monster cropped. 
 
I grow her indoors, harvest, chop root ball in half, leave some bud on there and transplant to a smaller pot to allow better room or growth. 

Then into veg she goes, reveg takes two weeks longer then starts outing out normal growth. 

Then flower then harvest then same steps only now I've left her to do it again outdoors


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Aug 1, 2018)

skunkman155 said:


> il make it 2-2.each plant has a threshold of bud tht it will produce and tht is strain dependant.always start from the beginning wen u grow again.you get much better results.


Not always, monstercropped plants can get huge and produce huge quality and quantities of bud if you have the right strain


----------



## Train Wrecks Comin (Aug 2, 2018)

olosto said:


> Man, wtf is your problem? this is the 2nd or 3rd post in a row I have read where you have come in with your false air of superiority, and rip on someone. If you do not have a positive comment LEAVE. No one wants to hear your crap attitude posts.
> 
> Back on topic!
> 
> I don't hear alot about re-vegging a plant and a wild guess with my limited knowledge is that there could be a good chance of it turning hermie. It might be safer just to take clones. Easier too? Good luck with your baby!


Chef Derek butt said it best I think Iv never been that far but he says a plant can be harvested up to 10 years he cuts all stems 1/2 to 3/4 way down leaving 12-18” only leaves a few leaves around the bottom. I trust him, you tube him. I myself would harvest all and restart clones should of been taken from a momma while still in veg this is how Iv done it to date. These pics are my momma who will go back to reveg in a few months


----------



## butterchiken (Aug 5, 2018)

Years... a clone if isn’t crossed is technically still the same plant it once was so eternity ,


----------



## JohnDee (Aug 6, 2018)

Knally said:


> I'm experimenting with 2 Blueberry that I have left in flower after harvesting only the top colas. Got one oz. dry from those, but the canopy wasn't fully mature yet so I left the rest of the plant and restarted flower nutes. I flushed before taking the colas.
> 
> It's been 2 weeks since I took the tops and the girls have continued to bud and bulk up. I plan on flushing again and taking the upper canopy. Then re-flower again until I can get the most yield from the whole plant.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,
Interesting Knally that you are doing that experiment with Blueberry. I have read that DJ's strain Flo can be multi-harvested too...at least outdoors.

And the revegges I have done were not planned. No special nutrient or pruning protocols. You just need to leave a few branches and leaves. And odd as it seems...I've read leaving a few popcorn budsites helps too.
JD


----------



## Rsooooo (Apr 22, 2021)

Delusional said:


> is this guy serious?
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


You are an A-hole, good job loser you are the best at growing pot. Good luck in moms basement. Some people just screw around with it and want an answer without you feigning your mock superiority


----------



## monstercoi (Apr 22, 2021)

Rsooooo said:


> You are an A-hole, good job loser you are the best at growing pot. Good luck in moms basement. Some people just screw around with it and want an answer without you feigning your mock superiority


i've topped an auto when the trichs were beggining to turn amber,they were lst,the lower buds i left them there,now much more light goes through the center of the canopy and can get to that childish buds,they got to mature too!


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 23, 2021)

Rsooooo said:


> You are an A-hole, good job loser you are the best at growing pot. Good luck in moms basement. Some people just screw around with it and want an answer without you feigning your mock superiority


Damn...
That dude's comment been pissin people off for 12 years now. Champion troll!


----------



## Lordhooha (May 6, 2021)

Rsooooo said:


> You are an A-hole, good job loser you are the best at growing pot. Good luck in moms basement. Some people just screw around with it and want an answer without you feigning your mock superiority


Revive an old thread to berate a guy that hasn’t been on here in forever lol


----------



## Hobbes (May 7, 2021)

.

Flo by DJ Short is suppose to be a multi harvest plant, hence the name, the buds keep Flowing.

Unique high.

.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 7, 2021)

Not all reveg live but some make it, putting one out for summer, smoked once, going for two, got to cut some clones off her too. Still growing singles but growing. So yes you can harvest a plant more than once, leave popcorn and veg 24x7. Pray alot 25% will live, not bad odds if prized.


----------



## Fahn2k (May 10, 2021)

MediMaryUser said:


> i think most people will say to reveg it for some amount of time at least before you flower it again .
> 
> 
> 
> lol in the city where im from a guy got caught up wit plants and in the newspaper the police said something about how he had a sophisticated set up with lights that could produce buds again and again from the same plants year round lol i was like wtf funny ass cops no one really does that


Sounds like a Phototron back in the 80's they were popular. You start with six plants in the same container and the strongest kills off the other five. then they give you a specific mix of nutrients to feed the plant. After 45 days they have you send in a soil sample and they measure in ppm what the plant used. From there they send you nutrients based on what your plant uses. The plant will never die, and you can re-flower every 45 days. You constantly have to trim the plant and the mylar like coating on the inside keeps cracking and peeling. It didnt seal off light very well either, in the end it became too much of hassle. Especially after they stopped replacing the panels under warranty.
.


----------



## BoogeymanLA (May 10, 2021)

the cannabis life cycle is limited to a single season. This is how it's always been and always will be—no matter how much we fumble with genetics. Essentially, cannabis grows when the days are long, and flowers when they're short. Once it reaches the end of its life cycle, it dies.
Regeneration is kind of like hacking that biological process. While the original plant will eventually die, growers can first revert it back to its vegetative state. As a result, you can grow the same plant again for a second, slightly less fruitful—harvest.


----------



## bk78 (May 10, 2021)

BoogeymanLA said:


> the cannabis life cycle is limited to a single season. This is how it's always been and always will be—no matter how much we fumble with genetics. Essentially, cannabis grows when the days are long, and flowers when they're short. Once it reaches the end of its life cycle, it dies.
> Regeneration is kind of like hacking that biological process. While the original plant will eventually die, growers can first revert it back to its vegetative state. As a result, you can grow the same plant again for a second, slightly less fruitful—harvest.


”less fruitful”? I take you’ve never ran a reveged plant eh?


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (May 10, 2021)

BoogeymanLA said:


> the cannabis life cycle is limited to a single season. This is how it's always been and always will be—no matter how much we fumble with genetics. Essentially, cannabis grows when the days are long, and flowers when they're short. Once it reaches the end of its life cycle, it dies.
> Regeneration is kind of like hacking that biological process. While the original plant will eventually die, growers can first revert it back to its vegetative state. As a result, you can grow the same plant again for a second, slightly less fruitful—harvest.




First flower, grown wild.

10 days after first harvest.

5 weeks of flower second round.


----------



## lusidghost (May 13, 2021)

Fahn2k said:


> Sounds like a Phototron back in the 80's they were popular. You start with six plants in the same container and the strongest kills off the other five. then they give you a specific mix of nutrients to feed the plant. After 45 days they have you send in a soil sample and they measure in ppm what the plant used. From there they send you nutrients based on what your plant uses. The plant will never die, and you can re-flower every 45 days. You constantly have to trim the plant and the mylar like coating on the inside keeps cracking and peeling. It didnt seal off light very well either, in the end it became too much of hassle. Especially after they stopped replacing the panels under warranty.
> . View attachment 4898244


I remember seeing ads for these in High Times when I was a kid.


----------



## Kush Inc. (May 13, 2021)

Rsooooo said:


> You are an A-hole, good job loser you are the best at growing pot. Good luck in moms basement. Some people just screw around with it and want an answer without you feigning your mock superiority


I think he's out of his mom's basement by now.


----------



## HGCC (May 17, 2021)

I grew a couple of plants out last year for seed, chopped 90%of the plant in January and just let them sit on a windowsill. Finally started spouting new growth a few weeks ago. So my answer would be at least twice.


----------

